# Insulation



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

'bout a turn and a half.

Some people go to town, and put a switch in.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Why bother, just take the lamp out


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Just put a medium base to socket adapter, it will keep fingers out of it.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.


If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.


Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register.


We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

